# My WIP-Collection- Misc. things i made



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

For an friend i milled some Stuff and for myself i did some new Bases for my Terminators and a base for an upcoming Dread-Project.

Long story short.....Time vor pictures 

 <---the 60mm-base.

 <---40mm....now i need only...20 of them 

 <---60x40mm (2,36 x 1,57 inch)....my future Spacehulk-Floor

Hope you like it


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool looking forward to the finished project.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

YOu milled them? How much was the floor for the space hulk? If they are cost efective enough including shipping, and you have the time and resources to produce them, I would not mind some (I say this becuase i know you work in plastics, and I figured that is where you got them).


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I milled all pieces myself and as soon i get my next shot of money i will make a mold from silicone and cast that stuff. 

Price for the Floorplates will be about 35-40 €-Cent per piece....to much for offering them on the market


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn.... that sucks. I know how big a pain in the arse mould making can be, I wonder how much one bottle of resin would make.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Those are really cool bases I believe you showed me them before, there really cool mate  look forward too seeing more. JD


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope i can make some stuff at weekend.

btw...Thx


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

After Hospital finally i did a Silicone-mold of my first base .

 <---Teh Mold

 <--- Casted base with Mold, prototype


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn281/Ordog213/100_2852.jpg 

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn281/Ordog213/100_2854.jpg

Hope the directlinks work.....

(Sry for dobleposting, but i cannot edit my last posting -.- )


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Dude, you never cease to impress me, those molds look so clean and smooth. Great stuff.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice work though I'm not a fan of the rounded edge.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

they look great man!! My buddy back home used to cast his whole army from resin.. it was about 300 dollars for the resin kit and mold making thing. he'd buy a couple of kits and blam... insta army. made cool bases with tree stumps and the like. When you get a few people mixed in with it the cost becomes alot cheaper!!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

300 Bucks is a lot money. I buy the Stuff a bit cheaper from a local industrial shop.

Thanys to all 

@lord of rebirth

The edge around the base isn´t round, only the inner ring of the base


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

After some time another new part for my bitbox:



http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9648/1002918jf7.jpg

A bit big.....but i think someday i find a way to use it 


http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1473/1002921mo4.jpg

I added the Directlink just in case the Boardsoftware freaks again and shrink my thumbs


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol nice work, the detail is really clear and good. It's massive for most things but it might make awesome monster truck wheels for a spacemarine vehicle or something. Great stuff ordog


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks. 

That took me some time to finish that one. I failed more then....*Counts the Junk-pieces*....uhm...12 times (maybe a bit more):alcoholic:

Next small piece:

Minigun Barrel placeholder. (You know, the thingie between the barrels  )


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I did it again.

Like i sayed, i was trying to build a Minigun for my new Dread-Project.

So, wthat do you think?

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2315/1002928af7.jpg

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/47/1002926la7.jpg

Brass and Alu are great materials


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The new barrel is badass man! I like it much better then the old one. Any plans on making this one spin or did I miss the youtube vid again .


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

That piece is for my new Dread, that i have to build all by myself.

Till now i made that barrel and the "Hip"-Unit out of metal.
Later (If i made more progres) i open up a new thread for the new project.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very impressive work. I tried to cast a tire from an ork truk and it was disastrous! I can appreciate how hard that it is to cast your molds as well as you do. Well done:victory:


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I learned that kind of stuff @work. 2 and a half years only mold-making from varios stuff like chairlegs, statues and so on. So molding a simple tire is easy. it gets hard, if you must build a 5-Part mold from silicone.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5322/rohblock.jpg ---Today something flashed me, so i milled the rim/Hub for my tire. So this is the raw material. a sold piece of plastic.


And 1 hour later i get a piece that looks like like an real rim

 
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7074/felgegebohrt.jpg

Placed in weel....


http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/3747/zusammengebaut.jpg

Sideview.....


http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7894/felgereifen.jpg

another angle of the places piece......


http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/6272/zusammenwinkel2.jpg

Now adding some plasticrod for bolts...

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/7420/mitbolzen.jpg

I am happy with that result,but what do you think about? 

Small Vid to demonstrate the fitting





Have Fun...

oh......and some cogwheels btw....


http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/3250/zahnrder.jpg


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, those wheels look awsome, good work there mate.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanky.

A question to the mod´s/Admin. Is there a chance to change the topic to
something like "My WIP-Collection- Misc. things i made" ?
I don´t know it´s ok to start another thread, and i don´t want to spam around....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Tital change as requested.

That wheel looks very good. I'm very impressed with you work overall. How big a wheel can you make as I would love some really big tyres and wouldnt mind paying for plastic ones.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

this one maxed out my small machine @home. And i must say. this one ARE big ....allmost tall like a marine. but later i will post some better pic´s with scale


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

So. I made the small cover for the middlehole. Nothing special.


http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/6108/1003018.jpg


http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/11/1003019.jpg

Some scale shots.....

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/9744/1003020.jpg

And for those people who like it exactly.......


http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/8202/1003022.jpg


http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/1802/1003023.jpg


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok...some really old works of mine.

  
Backside
 

Scaled:


My Dread-Armor (Available in 10cm-Stripes  

  
 

C&C welcome


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

You should consider taking orders for some of these things. Especially the cogs and gears. They would be very useful bits to have. Great work:victory:


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Well.....in Germany i sell them now.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Something for the IG and Marines. A Tomahawk-based Warhead for an launcher DIY. You could stick it to an 5mm Brasspipe with 4mm centerhole to build an flying rocket.
Or you can place it in an Pipe with 5mm centerhole and 6mm diameter for building an Rocket in launcher 


http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1003045.jpg

http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1003044.jpg

The brown stuff is only some ink to show the fine lines....

For the Guys who wanna know...


http://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1003049.jpg

That´s the size


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Update: Some Antitankmines 
Diameter: 9mm 
Height (with fuse): 4mm 
Height (w/o fuse): 3mm 

Brown ink to show the lines 

 
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8820/1003107k.jpg 
Have Fun


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

So another small update. This time the prototype out of brass.

It´s an ankle-block for my dread. Later the foot- Base will follow. 

So, now some Pic´s, but remember, this is only one part of 3.


 


So, dont hurt me 

http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1003115.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1003116.jpg
http://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1003119.jpg​


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

"Toe-Plate" milled,........

  

Next step....the three toe´s 

Don´t shoot me, if ya don´t like them.......

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/7562/1003121x.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/797/1003123r.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5876/1003120f.jpg​


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

So 3rd day with new Dreadpieces.

This time i made legarmor in "Ironclad-style"

   

Yes. I milled them from Wood. To increase the strength, i soak them in Resin 


http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn281/Ordog213/100_3125.jpg
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn281/Ordog213/100_3129.jpg
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn281/Ordog213/100_3132.jpg


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Great work ordog this is gonna be one kick ass dread. Look forward too seeing more mate. JD


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

First of all...I´m back again

2 Months Hospital after a car hit me wasn´t fun.

But i am sure i´ll be soon back with some new Sh** 

Till then..........have a good day


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ordog said:


> First of all...I´m back again
> 
> 2 Months Hospital after a car hit me wasn´t fun....


:shok:
That sucks! Welcome back and good to hear that youre recoveringk:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

UK glad your ok and back with us. Wa missing your awesome milled stuff.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

It happend short after i recived the "Medal of honor"....but now i am back.

Next part: a selfbuild Dread-energyclaw (which fit´s perfect on an normal dread 2)


----------

